# Public Liability Insurance



## danjwright (Apr 11, 2007)

First off, I'm fourteen so if i ever get any DWAs, it will be way, way in the future but i have a question. I know that you need to have public liability insurance to get a DWAL but how much does it cost? I read here: (DWA Info, Dangerous Wild Animals Act, Venomous Reptiles~ CaptiveBred.co.uk) that it costs £1,000,000 but it did not say over what time period.

What else do you think about the link. I think it makes a good point but I don't think the writer's idea of a 'buddy system' would be very practical. Also, toughened glass doesn't seem necessary for most reptiles. I think it is necessary for crocodillians but not any other reptile that's on the DWA. If any snakes at all could escape by breaking glass, it would be the largest pythons or boas and they aren't DWA anyway (although i think they should be).


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi danjwright,
My public liability insurance costs £425 p.a., that covers me for up to 25 animals. This gives me £2,000,000 cover.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

there is another thread around i will try and find it ok.....
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/76052-puplic-liability-insurers.html
here you are bud: victory: its all in here


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Do you need liability insurancer for a DWA then?: victory:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

danjwright said:


> First off, I'm fourteen so if i ever get any DWAs, it will be way, way in the future but i have a question. I know that you need to have public liability insurance to get a DWAL but how much does it cost? I read here: (DWA Info, Dangerous Wild Animals Act, Venomous Reptiles~ CaptiveBred.co.uk) that it costs £1,000,000 but it did not say over what time period.
> 
> What else do you think about the link. I think it makes a good point but I don't think the writer's idea of a 'buddy system' would be very practical. Also, toughened glass doesn't seem necessary for most reptiles. I think it is necessary for crocodillians but not any other reptile that's on the DWA. If any snakes at all could escape by breaking glass, it would be the largest pythons or boas and they aren't DWA anyway (although i think they should be).


the one million is not to do with the cost of the insurance but is the value you are covered upto.

Hope this helps.

Mason


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I think 1,000,000 quid is the lowest you have to get cover for so it certainly will not cost you that...

My old man runs his own business doing fitted kitches, bathrooms, painting etc and his costs about 250 a year. I guess the quote would be different if your keeping DWA but gives a ball park figure I guess


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

they require 2 million round here. each council makes their own rules.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

the 1mill is covered by the set payment that you make, if you were needing to pay 1 mill people jus wouldn keep with a licence


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

tigersnake said:


> Hi danjwright,
> My public liability insurance costs £425 p.a., that covers me for up to 25 animals. This gives me £2,000,000 cover.
> All the best,
> Brian.


My friend's use the Prudential for their house insurance and have added their liability cover onto this rather than use a seperate company. They say it works out a LOT cheaper doing it this way. Worth enquiring for the future if nothing else


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all,
Thanks Fangio, I have just payed my insurance for this year, but I will look into it for next year.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

No probs Brian


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

hi all im wanting to get my DWA for scorpions and would have to have insurance, who is the best and cheapest to get insurance as ive looked over the net and cant find anything


----------

